# 9 Bookmark Patterns



## liziko

Who loves reading ?

http://crochet-kingdom.com/9-crochet-bookmark-patterns/


----------



## ChristmasTree

Those are cute!


----------



## gardenpoet

Lol


----------



## beaz

cute, will save for later, thanks


----------



## 44gram

Link won’t open for me.


----------



## Wee Brenda

cute


----------



## Ellebelle

Link won't open for me either. Would love to have a look at these. I wonder, does anyone know if these are free patterns?


----------



## yourmother306

OMG the link froze my computer, it's better now.

I did find the gecko through ravelry.
http://www.supergurumi.com/amigurumi-crochet-gecko-bookmark

the rest you can find here, just scroll down.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/supergurumi/patterns


----------



## 44gram

yourmother306 said:


> OMG the link froze my computer, it's better now.
> 
> I did find the gecko through ravelry.
> http://www.supergurumi.com/amigurumi-crochet-gecko-bookmark
> 
> the rest you can find here, just scroll down.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/supergurumi/patterns


Thanks for the links. I downloaded the mouse for my GGD. Their cat, Oreo, is always catching mice outside, then bringing them into the house as a "gift". She also catches bats, but I don't see a bat bookmark


----------



## LadyBecket

Most of these cost over $3 and the ones that are free you can't copy and paste.


----------



## yourmother306

ah, the rat and gecko are free.


----------



## 44gram

yourmother306 said:


> ah, the rat and gecko are free.


So is the mouse.


----------



## Nanamel14

So cute


----------



## Sammiep

Those are sooooo adorable!


----------



## Ladyj960

Cute, thanks


----------



## Shadow123

"cute" is not an adequate word for these little critters!! love the popping out eyes and the tongues are wonderful!!
Blessings
amberdragon


----------



## cajunlady7325

Thanks very much, Bookmarked.


----------



## Hannelore

Very cute.


----------



## irishrose24

I love them all! I especially love the minion! Great designs! Thank you for posting them!
:sm01: :sm24:


----------



## riversong200

What fun!


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine

Thank you for the link . Loved them all .


----------



## liziko

Shadow123 said:


> "cute" is not an adequate word for these little critters!! love the popping out eyes and the tongues are wonderful!!
> Blessings
> amberdragon


 :sm01: :sm01: Thank you :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## liziko

shoppingwithsunshine said:


> Thank you for the link . Loved them all .


Thank you. I'm happy ))


----------

